
Tinder Autopilot – I wrote an open source Chrome extension to automate Tinder - kawicoder
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/autopilot-for-tinder/bfpgbjekakfijondlfloonhdkcjlhehg?hl=en
======
Gatesyp
What is the link to source code?

~~~
kawicoder
[https://github.com/Geczy/tinder-autopilot/](https://github.com/Geczy/tinder-
autopilot/)

------
deephire
Amazing.

